
Rss-puppy: A watchdog tool for monitoring RSS feeds - ingve
https://github.com/buzzfeed-openlab/rss-puppy
======
derFunk
Looks interesting. I'm using automated RSS feed monitoring currently with
IFTTT and its maker channel. The maker channel is calling my own PHP script
when an entry has been added to a third party feed. It's a feed announcing new
software releases which I then parse, download, and automatically install on a
farm of 8 servers. RSS-puppy in this case could remove the dependency to
IFTTT.

~~~
Argentum01
Project author here: Totally. And don't get me wrong, IFTTT has a slick
interface and I love not having to manage it... but also, setting up more than
a few recipes becomes a major time sync

------
meunier
This looks like it would integrate really well with newsbeuter. Having to
refresh my full set of feeds is always what's kept me using a cloud-provided
RSS reader.

~~~
onli
Something like this should support Pubsubhubbub and rss-cloud. After having
implemented something like this[0], I based my own feedreader[1] completely on
superfeedr[2], which supports those push notifications as well and crawls the
feeds in very small intervalls if not. That get rids of the problem of having
to refresh the feeds completely.

[0]: [https://github.com/onli/rsspusher](https://github.com/onli/rsspusher),
now defunct

[1]: [https://onli.github.io/feedtragon/](https://onli.github.io/feedtragon/)

[2]: [https://superfeedr.com/](https://superfeedr.com/)

